# PGO - Primary Gold



## System (31 July 2010)

Hydrotech International Limited (HTI) specialises in the design and installation of technology to prevent water ingress into subterranean concrete and masonry structures. Hydrotech is a registered company with offices in United Kingdom, Hong Kong, China and Australia.

http://www.hydro-usl.com


----------



## Purple XS2 (16 December 2010)

*Re: HTI - Hydrotech International*

Still trying to get my head around valuing this company. I don't know anything about their niche in property maintenance; I suppose there's $ in it?

Tiny market cap (on today's close of 0.010) $4,750,000.

Last September's Appendix 4C quarterly: quarterly net burn rate of $275,000.

Cash at end of quarter $762,000.

So prima facie they can keep running at current costs/revenues for this financial year.

The upside is a stream of recent contracts (including announcement today) for which no revenue figures are given, but which _maybe_ will lead to bigger and juicier contracts ahead.

An unmade company, in the running for a company-making contract stream, sometime in the next few months?

Or not?


----------



## absolute1 (9 February 2011)

*Re: HTI - Hydrotech International*

commpany announcemt out, got a contract worth $500k at Cathay Pacific Cargo Terminal at Chep Lap Kok International Airport in Hong Kong. all previous contarcts have been worth 20k-120k. currently trading at 0.01


----------



## WRONG'UN (9 February 2011)

*Re: HTI - Hydrotech International*

Link to information on HTI's waterproofing system - it sounds like it's totally different to conventional coating systems, which may give them a competitive edge.
They appear to have done the donkey work getting technical acceptance of the product, and are now starting to get some payback, in the form of revenue generating contracts.

http://www.hydro-usl.com/mps.htm


----------



## System (9 March 2013)

On March 8, 2013, Hydrotech International Limited (HTI) changed its name to Primary Gold Limited (PGO).


----------



## springhill (7 April 2013)

PGO are sticking to their timetable of progressing from explorer to producer later in 2013. At this point the projections are for a 3.5 year mine life, but that is expected to increase with a JORC upgrade based on an upcoming drilling program.

For further detailed information see presentation link below.
http://www.primarygold.com.au/pdfs/PGO-Primary Gold Presentation.pdf

MC - $5m
SP - 10c
Shares - 53m
Options - 21m
Cash - $7.5m (as of 28/2/13)

*PRIMARY GOLD ADVANCES TOMS GULLY PROJECT *
● Upgrade of JORC Resource at Toms Gully mine well advanced
● Toms Gully Feasibility Study commenced, expected completion in Q2
● Maiden Toms Gully JORC-compliant Ore Reserve estimate expected Q2
● Production at Toms Gully on schedule for late 2013
● Adequate short term funding following successful capital raising
● Draft environmental approval received for de-watering Toms Gully mine

Primary owns the Mt Bundy Gold Project, which comprises the Toms Gully underground mine and the Rustlers Roost open pit mines. 
The Mt Bundy assets have a combined Inferred and Indicated JORC Mineral Resources of 1.02 million ounces gold, including an 8.4g/t Resource at the Toms Gully underground mine, which also hosts a 250,000 tpa processing facility and substantial underground and surface infrastructure.
Toms Gully was last mined in 2010, although an extensive A$2.5million (approximately) drilling program conducted in 2009-2010 shows substantial potential down dip of current workings. A 2012 independent Scoping Study supports a rapid start-up of the mine and early cash flow. Outcomes of the study include total production costs below A$1,000 per ounce from annual production of up to 250,000 tonnes of ore mined with an initial mine life approximately 3.5 years. Primary aims to return the mine to production in late 2013, rising to steady production of ~40,000 oz gold/pa within two years and extending the mine life through further drilling


----------



## greggles (18 April 2018)

It's not often you see bids for 130,000,000 shares in a market depth.

PGO looks like it's going to open up this morning.


----------



## System (9 May 2018)

On May 8th, 2018, Primary Gold Limited (PGO) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.14, following despatch of the compulsory acquisition notices by HGM Resources Pty Ltd.


----------

